# Amplificador de 50mW para TX de Fm mp3 , O!!! que hacer una tarde fria y lluviosa.



## elgriego (Jul 26, 2014)

*Hola colegas,Desde hace tiempo ,tenias ganas de armar un amplificador ,para elevar la ganancia de estos trasmisores,que como la mayoria saben ,entregan muy pocos miliwat,Y precisamente Hoy, ha sido ese gran dia Quizas devido a lluvia,tal vez al frio que esta asolando en la costa atlantica,o quizas,a que tenia un rato libre para jugar. 

Siempre cruzo por mi cabeza ,que con cualquier transitor comun de rf ,se tenia que obtener buenos resultados en estos menesteres, y el esfuerzo fue recompensado,ya que con dos mps h10 y un puñado de elementos logre un resultado mas que satisfactorio,demas esta decir que las pruebas se realizaron ,por el metodo ,prueba error.Por lo tanto no realice ,ningun analisis matematico ni nada por el estilo; En resumen!!! El Ingeniero hoy no vino.

Se preguntaran, porque solo amplificar hasta 50mW,Esto es debido a que,a partir de ese nivel de potencia ,es mas facil excitar una etapa siguiente,y ya, que la mayoria de los sintetizadores ,generalmente entregan esos niveles de potencia,me parecio lo mas adecuado.

El armado del prototipo,segun se aprecia en las imagenes ,es bastante rustico,use para ello un pedazo de placa simple faz de epoxi,sobrante de otro proyecto,y procedi a seccionarla con el cutter de acuerdo a mi conveniencia,tratando de lograr la mayor cercania entre los elementos ,y que me permitiera ,conecciones lo mas cortas posibles ,para evitar capacidades parasitas y otras yerbas Propias de la Rf 

La pureza Espectral de la señal amplificada es bastante satisfactoria,si tomamos en cuenta  de donde partimos,Es decir el Mp3, que usamos para generar la señal ,aún así, No se observo Espurias sobre la banda aeronautica,ni en otros servicios de fonia,tanto en Vhf como en Uhf,,Si embargo ,el segundo armonico ,esta casi al nivel de la fundamental,es decir ,queda realizar un filtro para prevenir la itv,pero por razones de cansancio y de frio,quedo en stby,ya veremos en la proxima ocasion.

Bueno espero que les haya gustado ,este humilde Aporte, Espero que lo armen ,lo mejoren y comenten los resultados.

En la imagenes siguientes ,se observan fotos del engendro,,,Digo del trasmisor amplificado!!! ,De mi, miliwatimetro,calibrado a fondo de scala a 100mW,y del contador de fcia.

Saludos.

*Atte El Griego.


----------



## DavidGuetta (Jul 26, 2014)

En mis veces de aburrimiento, frío y lluvia hacía lo mismo, pescaba un MPSH10 y lo conectaba a un transmisor de esos... y creanme que funciona de mil maravillas  coincido con Elgriego, ya he probado otros transistores (BF198, BF494) pero no andan. En cambio el MPSH10, combinado con un C2053 y un 2N4427 son complementos perfectos para tener un transmisor FM de 1 Watt 100% funcional.

Saludos


----------



## transistor2020 (Ago 4, 2014)

saludos y que otros equivalentes en ecg o nte transistores se puede usar, y las bobinas l1 y l2 cuantos milimetros es el alambre y cuantas vueltas ?


----------



## elgriego (Ago 4, 2014)

Hola achi6000,No he probado con otros transistores,ya que aqui en la Argentina,los mps ,son bastante comunes,supongo que se podria probar con ,bf494,2n2222,tendria que mirar el datasheet ,para comfirmarte cual reeplazo es el mas aceptable,con respecto a los choques son vk200 o simlares,podrias fabricarlos,consiguiendo dos nucleos de bobina de fi de 10,7 de alguna radio con fm en desuso,a los que tenes que darles 3 vueltas por el interior del nucleo,con un alambre de 0,5mm,tambien podes usar los choques de colores que traen algunas placas de tv,en la seccion de rf,segun las pruebas no son de un valor critico.

Saludos.


----------



## transistor2020 (Ago 4, 2014)

elgriego dijo:


> Hola achi6000,No he probado con otros transistores,ya que aqui en la Argentina,los mps ,son bastante comunes,supongo que se podria probar con ,bf494,2n2222,tendria que mirar el datasheet ,para comfirmarte cual reeplazo es el mas aceptable,con respecto a los choques son vk200 o simlares,podrias fabricarlos,consiguiendo dos nucleos de bobina de fi de 10,7 de alguna radio con fm en desuso,a los que tenes que darles 3 vueltas por el interior del nucleo,con un alambre de 0,5mm,tambien podes usar los choques de colores que traen algunas placas de tv,en la seccion de rf,segun las pruebas no son de un valor critico.
> 
> Saludos.



tendra alguna foto para guiarme no se como son


----------



## elgriego (Ago 5, 2014)

Buen dia achi6000 ,en el transcurso del dia,subo las imagenes.


Saludos.


----------



## ferkitron (Nov 19, 2014)

Saludos amigos, mi mensaje es para elgriego puedes subir la pcb para yo armar tu prototipo haber si me funciona.


----------



## elgriego (Nov 19, 2014)

Hola ferkitron,No realice un pcb,solo tome una placa doble faz,y le realice unos cortes,para ubicar los elementos,no es un diseño muy critico,fijate en las imagenes y te vas a dar cuenta.

Saludos.


----------



## laserfm (Dic 27, 2014)

Elgriego estoy interesado en hacerlo pero si pudieras sacar una foto un poco mas clara (disculpa) del amplificadorcillo.


----------



## elgriego (Dic 28, 2014)

Hola Lasefm,Lamentablemente el prototipo se lo regale a un amigo,Pero si te guias por el circuito contenido en el archivo word y respetas, que el largo de los terminales de los elementos, no sea excesivo,el amp funciona a la primera,otra opcion seria hacer un montage por el metodo manhatan.

Saludos.


----------



## Yaqui (Feb 16, 2016)

El griego caray que ese moderador no deja hacer nada, me manda *AQUI* y el mismo foro dice que no escriba *AQUI* que ya van 6 meses que mejor cree un *NUEVO TEMA* pero en fin..

El griego ya compré los componentes ¿Que antena le pongo a este transmisor? ¿Un simple cable de 10 cm? y ¿hasta que potencia deja de ser un util un simple cable para tener que pasar a una antena basuka u otra a fin?


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 16, 2016)

Yaqui dijo:


> El griego caray que ese moderador no deja hacer nada, me manda *AQUI* y el mismo foro dice que no escriba *AQUI* que ya van 6 meses que mejor cree un *NUEVO TEMA* pero en fin..
> 
> El griego ya compré los componentes ¿Que antena le pongo a este transmisor? ¿Un simple cable de 10 cm? y ¿hasta que potencia deja de ser un util un simple cable para tener que pasar a una antena basuka u otra a fin?



Te están diciendo que coloques tu consulta en el lugar "Correcto"

Los temas "Viejos y/o sin actividad" no aceptan nuevas *"Respuestas"*, pero si aceptan nuevas "*Consultas*"


----------



## Andrxx (Feb 17, 2016)

Pues yo voy a hacer una consulta... he comprado por 5 € un BELKIN TUNECAST y al abrirlo, lleva un BH72415F (me esperaba un BH1415F)... ¿el pinout es el mismo? es que no encuentro NADA de este IC en internet, como mucho alguna referencia vaga donde lo comparan con el BH1415F.

Un saludo.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 17, 2016)

Andrxx dijo:


> Pues yo voy a hacer una consulta... he comprado por 5 € un BELKIN TUNECAST y al abrirlo, lleva un BH72415F (me esperaba un BH1415F)... ¿el pinout es el mismo? es que no encuentro NADA de este IC en internet, como mucho alguna referencia vaga donde lo comparan con el BH1415F.
> 
> Un saludo.


Hola caro Don Andrxx , ?? acaso ese "BH72415" tiene lo mismo numero de pinos que lo "BH1415" ?? , caso SI creo que ese es un reenplazo Chino 100% conpatible .
Haora si NO entonses te recomendo hacer uso de una punta de RF para descobrir cual pino es la salida de RF ( esa punta de prueba para RF ya fue muy bien discutida aca mismo en lo foro   )
!Suerte !
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.

P.D. aca por esas latitudes (Brasil) es muy dificil lograr encontrar ese Bekin Tunecast , solamente basuras Chinas con entradas "USB" y "SD Card" , sin entrada de audio analogico y los Chips internos son hechos en gotas de resina epoxica


----------



## Andrxx (Feb 17, 2016)

Daniel, Gracias por tu comentario, si es IDENTICO al BH1415 original, la circuiteria anexa es similar... hasta con el cuarzo de 7.6 Mhz. 

He probado a conectar un hilo a la salida de RF siguiendo el mismo pinout del BH1415 original y la cobertura, que era de 3 Mts máximo en su origen, se incrementó hasta 40 metros. 

Tiene hasta su entrada a 12 V, alimentandola con la fuente que tengo (que construí cuando tenía 15 años filtrada, regulada y con picos de recuperacion de rectificador suprimidos (condensadores de 100 nf en paralelo con cada diodo del rectificador)) NADA de fondo...


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 17, 2016)

Andrxx dijo:


> Daniel, Gracias por tu comentario, si es IDENTICO al BH1415 original, la circuiteria anexa es similar... hasta con el cuarzo de 7.6 Mhz.
> 
> He probado a conectar un hilo a la salida de RF siguiendo el mismo pinout del BH1415 original y la cobertura, que era de 3 Mts máximo en su origen, se incrementó hasta 40 metros.
> 
> Tiene hasta su entrada a 12 V, alimentandola con la fuente que tengo (que construí cuando tenía 15 años filtrada, regulada y con picos de recuperacion de rectificador suprimidos (condensadores de 100 nf en paralelo con cada diodo del rectificador)) NADA de fondo...


Muy bien , haora que sapes donde es la salida de RF te recomendo poner un capacitor  ceramico disco de 1nF para barrar cualquer nivel DC presente en  ese pino y serie con lo vivo del  un cablesito coaxial de 50 ohmios hasta a lo paso amplificador. 
A titulo de conocimento la potezia de salida del BH1415 es de algunos miliwattios .  
! Fuerte abrazoz !.
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Andrxx (Feb 17, 2016)

Si, luego cuando haga el amplificador pondré el condensador...


----------



## Yaqui (Feb 17, 2016)

Andrxx dijo:


> He probado a conectar un hilo a la salida de RF siguiendo el mismo pinout del BH1415 original y la cobertura, que era de 3 Mts máximo en su origen, se incrementó hasta 40 metros.



¿Solo agregaste un cable "Antena" al transmisor de carro y obtuviste 40 mts?  Entonces no tiene caso armar el amp de 50 mw


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 17, 2016)

Andrxx dijo:


> Si, luego cuando haga el amplificador pondré el condensador...


!No si olvide de mantener todas las conecciones lo mas curtas (chicas) que possible (terminales del capacitor , hilo "vivo" y "malla tranzada" del cable coaxial   eso debido a las frequenzias en jogo (100MHz) ! 
!Suerte !
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## elgriego (Feb 17, 2016)

Yaqui dijo:


> El griego caray que ese moderador no deja hacer nada, me manda *AQUI* y el mismo foro dice que no escriba *AQUI* que ya van 6 meses que mejor cree un *NUEVO TEMA* pero en fin..
> 
> El griego ya compré los componentes ¿Que antena le pongo a este transmisor? ¿Un simple cable de 10 cm? y ¿hasta que potencia deja de ser un util un simple cable para tener que pasar a una antena basuka u otra a fin?



Hola yaqui,es muy poca potencia ,aun asi, si la linea de transmision (en cable es de bajas perdidas) podrias hacer alguna prueba con la antena que mencionas,no olvides que a mayor altura mayor alcance.

Saludos.


----------



## Andrxx (Feb 18, 2016)

Yaqui dijo:


> ¿Solo agregaste un cable "Antena" al transmisor de carro y obtuviste 40 mts?  Entonces no tiene caso armar el amp de 50 mw



Coloque un cable vertical de medio metro y se oia en casi toda una cuadra, eso si, en una frecuencia limpia y usando como receptor una radio de alta calidad...

Ahora he puesto un cable coaxial con la malla soldada a la masa del belkin, esta sin conensador de desacoplo de CC ya que este lo pondré en la placa de amplificación... porque no se si cabria dentro, ya que el transmisor lo tengo cerrado y con un orificio lateral para que el coaxial salga.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 18, 2016)

Andrxx dijo:


> Coloque un cable vertical de medio metro y se oia en casi toda una cuadra, eso si, en una frecuencia limpia y usando como receptor una radio de alta calidad...
> 
> Ahora he puesto un cable coaxial con la malla soldada a la masa del belkin, esta sin conensador de desacoplo de CC ya que este lo pondré en la placa de amplificación... porque no se si cabria dentro, ya que el transmisor lo tengo cerrado y con un orificio lateral para que el coaxial salga.


Hola caro Don Andrxx una dica que te dejo aca es blindar bien (cerriar en una caja mectalica) lo paso final porque como lo Bekin es cerriado en una caja plastica esa es "transparente" para RF , asi evitamos incorrer en lo riesgo  de molestar lo VCO del Bekin por los canpos elevados de RF presente en lo paso final que seguramente pueden generar molestias como inestabilidades de frequenzia , espurios  y zunbidos en lo programa de audio  
!Suerte !
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Andrxx (Feb 22, 2016)

Buenas, he armado las dos primeras fases del amplificador del BELKIN TUNECAST 2 con los 2 BFR91 (originales philips años 80). Resultado espectacular, cero ruido y alta ganancia.


----------



## Andrxx (Feb 23, 2016)

Buenas, os cuento mis progresos... pero tengo una duda... estoy leyendo el esquema y al lado de la resistencia de 470 ohm en el BFR96 hay un punto negro ¿es una perla de ferrita? ¿Un VK200? No se especifica bien en el diagrama...


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 23, 2016)

Andrxx dijo:


> Buenas, os cuento mis progresos... pero tengo una duda... estoy leyendo el esquema y al lado de la resistencia de 470 ohm en el BFR96 hay un punto negro ¿es una perla de ferrita? ¿Un VK200? No se especifica bien en el diagrama...
> 
> http://www.pokusy.chytrak.cz/schemata/bekin/schema.jpg


En correcto ,es  una chiquita perla de ferrita  
Te recomendo reenplazar lo urtimo transistor (2n3553) por un 2SC1971 
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Andrxx (Feb 25, 2016)

Buenas a todos, buen consejo el de Daniel con el 2SC1971, os cuento lo quehe hecho...

He armado la fase final y con el 2N3553, nada de nada.... ante la sospecha de transistor TRUCHO pongo un 2N3924 original philips de los años 80 y empieza eso a dar potencia, el tr calienta y sale potencia por antena y el amperimetro en serie empieza a medir.... y a variar su consumo conforme ajusto los trimmers.

Conclusión: Estoy hasta los cascabeles de transistores TRUCHOS, FALSOS, o lo que sea... demasiado da porque el 2N3924 da 4 W con 1 de entrada, asi que con 200 mw en la base... habrá casi 1W, cosa que coincide con el consumo que obtengo (120 mA a 12 V).

Me he encargado de blindar toda la linea de alimentación con condensadores de 1 nF a masa... ni un zumbido de fondo ni nada raro...

*EDITO: El 2N3553 no era trucho, era original, el que era trucho era el BFR96S, se ha sustituido por uno original de Philips sacado de un amplificador de antena de los años 90 y la excitación ha aumentado, la cobertura también aparte del consumo que ronda los 250 mA.*


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 25, 2016)

Hola a todos un bueno reenplazo para lo BFR96S es lo 2SC3358     
Lo 2SC3358 es mas chiquito y tiene 2 emissores y su rendimento es igual o quizaz mejor que lo BRF96S 
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Andrxx (Feb 28, 2016)

Fotos del montaje...


----------



## dalsaur (Feb 28, 2016)

saludos, Andrxx. te aconsejo que el cable que sale del belkin sea lo mas corto posible y que no sea blindado es decir que sea un solo hilo para que te de mas ganancia. te lo digo por experiencia esos bichitos de fm dan muchos armónicos casi que el 70% yo desistí de ellos asi que me decidí por el pll verónica con lcd y funciona mejor con mas ganancia y pocos armónicos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 28, 2016)

Andrxx dijo:


> Fotos del montaje...


Hola a todos , caro Don Andrxx lo cable blindado que enpleyaste creo ese sener para uso en audio y no para andar en RF 
Los cables de audio NO sirven para andar en  RF porque la capacitancia interna del es por demasiada alta , asi te recomendo altamente buscar por cables de RF  
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Andrxx (Mar 5, 2016)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos , caro Don Andrxx lo cable blindado que enpleyaste creo ese sener para uso en audio y no para andar en RF
> Los cables de audio NO sirven para andar en  RF porque la capacitancia interna del es por demasiada alta , asi te recomendo altamente buscar por cables de RF
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.



Daniel... es lo que hay con los materiales que tengo jajajajajajaja...

Aun asi, el desempeño del circuito es bestial, estoy asombrado de los resultados que obtengo con el casi 400 mts de cobertura


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 5, 2016)

Andrxx dijo:


> Daniel... es lo que hay con los materiales que tengo jajajajajajaja...
> 
> Aun asi, el desempeño del circuito es bestial, estoy asombrado de los resultados que obtengo con el casi 400 mts de cobertura


Bueno cuanto a la cobertura de tu transmissor a la redonda , eso depende en mucho de la altura de tu antena en relación a el solo ,de su ganancia , condiciones geograficas de lo relevo a la redonda , cantidade de edificios cercanos , obstaculos naturales ,etc..... todo eso porque no debemos olvidar que la FM propaga en linea recta y todos eses obstaculos aca aclarados diminuem en mucho lo real alcance de nuestros transmissores.
Por ejenplo : un pequeño transmissor de 4 Wattios de salida puede fornir un gran alcance de algunos Kilometros a la redonda en una región rural , pero ese mismo transmissor puede render un alcance a la redonda de no mas que unas quadras en una gran ciudad relleña de grans predios y muchas casas.
?? cuantos Wattios cree que tu amplificador logras fornir en su salida  , tentaste enpleyar un "2SC1971" en la salida o mejor aun , que tal un "RD06" con polarización en su Gate ?? , es barbaro para sacar potenzia ( muy facilmente unos 7 Wattios o mas con 13,5 Voltios de alimentación )
!Saludos desde Brasil !.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Andrxx (Mar 6, 2016)

En un ámbito urbano MUY contaminado y lleno de edificios, 400 mts, calculo que de 0,8 a 1 W. 

La idea es excitar a un 2N3924 y que saque 2,5 W y de ahi a un BLY88C o a un 2SC1972 aunque si sacara 3,5 w con el bly88c podria rozar los 20 W.

También podría usar un 2N6083 y sacar 30 W, eso si, tendria que usar condensadores variables de salida de alta tensión.

Son muy buenas las alternativas que me propones, el problema es que a ver donde consigo esos semiconductors ORIGINALES en España.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 6, 2016)

Andrxx dijo:


> En un ámbito urbano MUY contaminado y lleno de edificios, 400 mts, calculo que de 0,8 a 1 W.
> 
> La idea es excitar a un 2N3924 y que saque 2,5 W y de ahi a un BLY88C o a un 2SC1972 aunque si sacara 3,5 w con el bly88c podria rozar los 20 W.
> 
> ...



Bueno cuanto a capacitores variables de alta tensión , eses en realidad son capacitores variables prolijos a andar en altas currientes de RF y no alta tensión como pensas   de modo diciparen poca potenzia perdida en calor (efecto joule).
Cuanto a obtener transistores NO falsos una dica es canibalizar viejos transceptores de VHF FM para uso mobile (radioaficcionados , maritimos , polizia , seguridad , monocanales telefonicos etc....) sin uso o con alguna pane (falla) y por iso fueran abandonados .
Los transistores que aclara arriba  ya son muy viejos (incluso ya jubilados), andan en 12 Voltios de alimentación y tienem poca ganancia si conparado a los nuevos y actuales en lo mercado , los transistores do tipo MosFet .
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## tiago (Mar 7, 2016)

Andrxx dijo:


> En un ámbito urbano MUY contaminado y lleno de edificios, 400 mts, calculo que de 0,8 a 1 W.
> 
> La idea es excitar a un 2N3924 y que saque 2,5 W y de ahi a un BLY88C o a un 2SC1972 aunque si sacara 3,5 w con el bly88c podria rozar los 20 W.
> 
> ...



Un consejo.
Vé por los talleres de reparación de TV que conozcas antes que desaparezcan y pídeles que te den chasis viejos de TV que tengan para chatarra. De ellos se sacan muchos componentes de calidad para aplicarlos en RF.
Puede que los transistores de potencia no, pero condensadores, varicaps, sintonizadores etc...
todo garantizado.
Cuanto mas antiguo sea el chasis, mas apetitoso su contenido.

Saludos.


----------



## Andrxx (Mar 7, 2016)

tiago dijo:


> Un consejo.
> Vé por los talleres de reparación de TV que conozcas antes que desaparezcan y pídeles que te den chasis viejos de TV que tengan para chatarra. De ellos se sacan muchos componentes de calidad para aplicarlos en RF.
> Puede que los transistores de potencia no, pero condensadores, varicaps, sintonizadores etc...
> todo garantizado.
> ...




Si, tomo nota y se lo que dices, en los sintonizadores antiguos (ITT NOKIA, etcÇ) hay varicaps, condensadores de baja capacidad, pasamuros, cristales, etc, de hecho, muchos de los componentes de este proyecto están sacados de sintonizadores antiguos, por aquí tengo algunos.

Sobre los "viejos" transistores de RF, es lo que hay y lo que está a mi alcance... es asi de lamentable pero asi es jajaja


----------



## tiago (Mar 7, 2016)

Muchos de esos sintonizadores están repletos de transistores de RF, y por supuesto son genuínos hasta la médula, para osciladores y pequeña señal son autenticas joyas.
Los componentes del resto del circuito tampoco tienen desperdicio.

Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 7, 2016)

Viejos Receptores satelitais analogicos  , conbersores de TV a cable , moduladores de TV a cable , amplificadores de TV a cable tanbien son verdaderas minas de oro para canibalizar ejelentes  conponentes de RF      
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Yaqui (Mar 19, 2016)

Tengo 3 preguntas para el creador de este proyecto, se que no hiciste las matematicas, pero el circuito LC que junta a los 2 transistores tiene una resonancia a los 2.3 Mhz 
¿Como es posible que no bloquee la rf de 91.2 Mhz?  y ¿ la resistencia de 330 por ahí la rf se meté a la fuente? y ¿para que sirve esa resistencia se puede eliminar?


----------



## elgriego (Mar 19, 2016)

Hola Yaqui ,En realidad el valor en de la bobina de 47mh,lo puso arbitrariamente el programa livewire,este es muchisimo mas chico,es una bobina de 4 espiras ,con un diametro interno de 6mm,con alhambre de 0,8 mm,por lo tanto su valor es muchisimo mas chico,en cuanto a la resistencia de 330 ohm ,en paralelo con la bobina ,esta para prevenir posibles autooscilaciones  de la etapa final,Se puede sacar y no deberia presentar problema alguno.



Saludos.


----------



## DavidGuetta (Mar 19, 2016)

tiago dijo:


> Muchos de esos sintonizadores están repletos de transistores de RF, y por supuesto son genuínos hasta la médula, para osciladores y pequeña señal son autenticas joyas.
> Los componentes del resto del circuito tampoco tienen desperdicio.
> 
> Saludos.



Coincido plenamente, cada vez que puedo intento conseguir esas bellezas de la electrónica ya que como bien mencionan, poseen componentes originales de excelente calidad. Principalmente salgo a la cacería de diodos Varicap y transistores de RF de pequeña señal (ideal para osciladores).

Hace muuuuuuuchos años atrás me conseguí uno con transistores BF970, un PNP de alta frecuencia que hoy en día quisiera poseer, además de muchos diodos varicap (pinta roja, amarilla y blanca). Actualmente es muy complicado encontrarlos, sobre todo los que eran de sintonía por tensión (sin PLL, por supuesto). Más aún aquellos que no eran SMD!

Disculpen por extender el off-topic, pero me sentí identificado con lo que acababa de leer jajajaja


----------



## Yaqui (Abr 14, 2016)

El griego, ¿Que criterio utilizas para acoplar los 2 transistores? me refiero al valor del capacitor y la bobina, no hiciste las matemáticas pero ¿si las hicieras?, lo que quiero es acoplar esos 50 mW a otro transistor tal vez un 2n2222A para obtener 100 mW para exitar un 2sc1970 o un 2n4427 pero no se si bastaría con poner un capacitor ceramico de unos 10 pF o tendria que calcular bobinas y cap. ceramicos pero no sé como se hace

y si al segundo mphs10 lo sustituyo por un 2n2222a ¿ lograría 100 mW medido con una carga de 50 ohms?


----------



## Rodrigo Postigo (Dic 18, 2016)

elgriego dijo:


> *Hola colegas,Desde hace tiempo ,tenias ganas de armar un amplificador ,para elevar la ganancia de estos trasmisores,que como la mayoria saben ,entregan muy pocos miliwat,Y precisamente Hoy, ha sido ese gran dia Quizas devido a lluvia,tal vez al frio que esta asolando en la costa atlantica,o quizas,a que tenia un rato libre para jugar.
> 
> Siempre cruzo por mi cabeza ,que con cualquier transitor comun de rf ,se tenia que obtener buenos resultados en estos menesteres, y el esfuerzo fue recompensado,ya que con dos mps h10 y un puñado de elementos logre un resultado mas que satisfactorio,demas esta decir que las pruebas se realizaron ,por el metodo ,prueba error.Por lo tanto no realice ,ningun analisis matematico ni nada por el estilo; En resumen!!! El Ingeniero hoy no vino.
> 
> ...



ElGriego misma consulta te hizo un compañero de la resistencia de 330 ohm la saque y no note diferencia , ahora bien to se que los pll de auto son de tenet una cierta potencia al igual que los tx chinos y segun la frecuencia esta varia , lo que noto en tu circuiro es que siempre etan los 50mw presentes desde 88-108 , por no tener un watimetro tan chico lo hice con 2 res en paralelo de 100Ω luego pase al 1n4148 y por medio de un potenciometro regulo la sencibilidad de la aguja , como me entiendo con mi medidor , vos me diras si es correcto ,pongo un pll simil m31 y regulo la aguja que tiene de 0a10 hasta que marca 5 otra no me queda , por ultimo te comento que puentie la L de 47nh y el resultado es el mismo , consuta , con que objeto esta puesta , solo adaptar impedancia ? porque si paso solo por el ceramico de 100pf el circuito anda perfecto , si usted me sacara esas inquietudes muy agradecido

Mira que Bird Casero me arme  jajajajajaja

te dejo la fotos para que veas que puntie la bobina asi me decis si tiene alguna funcion especial


----------



## elgriego (Dic 18, 2016)

*Hola Rodrigo ,digamos que la funcion de los elementos a los que haces referencia ,se deben a mejoras ante posibles variaciones en el comportamiento del circuito.ya sabemos que en Rf la capacidad distribuida y sus variaciones pueden jugarnos una mala pasada.  con respecto a la R de 330 Ohm su funcion es evitar que la siguiente etapa amplificadora, si la hubiere,autoscilara,esta mas que nada para mejorar la linealidad del circuito,esta r en paralelo con el choque de colector,mejora el comportamiento de este evitando el retorno de Rf hacia el +b,causante de las oscilaciones no deseadas ,pero bien puede obviarse,con respecto a la bobina de acoplamiento,como habras notado esta en serie con un capacitor,y actua como un pasabanda,que estrecha y limita emisiones fuera de la fcia de corte,es decir fuera del rango de Fm brodcast.  He notado en algunos prototipos,la generacion de parasitos,acompañando a la fundamental y generando espureas fuera de banda en las sucesivas etapas de amplificacion,sobre todo si tenemos un lineal de 250 W, tambien puede obviarse.  Aun asi, cuando ves la portadora en el analizador de espectro, , hilando fino ,como me gusta a mi ,la falta de esta inductancia puede ser causante de problemas en alguna fcia especifica,pero no en todas,esto tambien depende de que nos entrega el vco. En definitiva son mejoras circuitales ,que no exigen una gran costo y que redundan en beneficios a la larga. 

Igualmente esto no deja de ser un juguete,ya que se pueden fabricar Pll muchisimo mejores que este,y casi todos estan aqui en el foro.  Amplificar un bicho de estos, a niveles de una emisora de brodcast, es algo que no recomiendo  ,aunque si , he visto equipos comerciales que aprovechan esta artimaña,pero no podemos considerar algo asi como un producto serio.


Muy bueno tu medidor ,veo mal o usaste un diodo tipo 1n4148 


Saludos.*


----------



## Rodrigo Postigo (Dic 19, 2016)

Hola Elgriego si , es un 1n4148 auque muchos recomienden el 1n60 es dificil de conseguir por aqui salvo sacandolo e alguna radio vieja , me dejaste pensando con lo de las espurias , como eliminarlas y ademas de la estabilidad que le da la R de 330ohm ante posibles oscilaciones ,en el primer transistor no esta , pero te vuelvo a repetir que el comportamiento lineal en toda la banda es muy bueno , generalmente los circuitos para amplificar los pll de vehiculo son de variar mucho , ya probe este circuito y en la salida puse un lineal de 40w con 4427 el clase A , seguido un rd15 y para terminar un mrf247 , la potencia esta , los armonicos sinceramente tengo el sdr de pc pero solo lo uso para ver la fundamental o algun multiplo de la misma (seria Armonico ) pero como no entiendo lo de las atenuaciones mas que lleva  una antenita y no sale por una pesca de rf ya menos entiendo , la etapa de salida que uso es la tipica de m31 que en la salida lleva 2 bobinas de filtro pasa bajos con unos ceramicos , es un ceramico de 27pf bobina otro ceramico a masa y tabien la segunda bobina por ultimo en paralelo a esa salida otros 27pf , me la vendieron asi a la placa de 40W aunque de mas con alguna modificacion creo que usarla a 13.2v y sacarle los 40w ya es suficiente sino necesitaria un disipador mas grande porque su fuente lineal tambien disipa en el mismo disipador de 10cm de ancho por 16cm de largo y al cabo de un rato toma su temperatura



bueno desde ya muchas gracias por evacuar mis dudas y veremos que pasa en un circuito definitivo en placa como se comporta con el IC del pll mas todos los componentes juntos , ya me habia dado ganas de poner las resistencias superficieles y los transistores tipo to23 superficie pero ya seria mucho porque algo de temperatura toman los transistores , gracias Elgriego


----------



## elgriego (Dic 19, 2016)

Hola Rodrigo,gracias por tus conceptos ,conozco la placa de ese lineal cuasi m31, al que te referis ,,cuesta un peru ,que entregue potencia en algunas fcias,igual con paciencia se logra,35w es una potencia aceptable,ya que con eso podes excitar un kilo,siempre partiendo de la logica de sumar amp como el caso M31 y clones similares.

Con respecto al diodo detector para tu medidor ,si se dificulta conseguir 1n60 u oa90 (de vidrio) Pdes emplear cualquier diodo de baja barrera de potencial como por ej los Schottky...AA116..AA118...BAT41...BAT43...BAT85.  

Con respecto a utilizar elementos smd,es buena idea ya que la capacidad distribuida se ve sumamente reducida,eso si ,tenes que lograr un montage,en la placa en que las inductancias parasitas y capacitancias sean minimas,sino es peor el remedio que la emfermedad.

Pd,con respecto al calor generado,no hay nada que un buen cooler no resuelva.

Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 19, 2016)

elgriego dijo:


> Hola Rodrigo,gracias por tus conceptos ,conozco la placa de ese lineal cuasi m31, al que te referis ,,cuesta un peru ,que entregue potencia en algunas fcias,igual con paciencia se logra,35w es una potencia aceptable,ya que con eso podes excitar un kilo,siempre partiendo de la logica de sumar amp como el caso M31 y clones similares.
> 
> Con respecto al diodo detector para tu medidor ,si se dificulta conseguir 1n60 u oa90 (de vidrio) Pdes emplear cualquier diodo de baja barrera de potencial como por ej los Schottky...AA116..AA118...BAT41...BAT43...BAT85.
> 
> ...


Hola a todos , estimado amigo Don Griego los diodos AA116 y AA118 aun son hechos en Germanium armados en un cuerpo de vidrio , ya los nuevos Schottky son la linea BAT85 , 1N5711 , HP2800 , HP5082-2835 (eses dos urtimos prolijos a andar en varios GHz)  y etc.......
Diodos de Germanium pueden sener sacados de viejos equipos de radio am/fm o tv de los años 70 o antes aun.
La gran vantagen es la baja tensión de unbral y baja capacitancia parasitica   
!Saludos desde Brasil !.
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------

